# Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell







*Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter​*
*Es ist immer wieder klasse für das praktische Angeln und die Angler, wenn sich Sportler, Künstler und andere öffentlich zum Angeln bekennen. Wir weisen daher gerne immer darauf hin, wenn wir so etwas mitbekommen. Wie auch hier beim jungen Handballer Jannik Kohlbacher, dessen größter Fisch ein Waller aus Frankreich mit 2,13m war.*

Quelle
http://www.spox.com/de/sport/handba...r-interview-angeln-dhb-em-2018-slowenien.html

Facebookseite von Jannik Kohlbacher:
https://www.facebook.com/jannikkohlbacher/

Kommentar

Laut Interview ist Jannik Kohlbacher der jüngste im Team der deutschen Handballnationalmannschaft mit 22 Jahren.

Bei der gerade laufenden Europameisterschaft in Kroatien  wurde er interviewt. 

Und gleich die Eingangsfrage kam zu seiner Leidenschaft, dem Angeln. Schon seit er 5 oder 6 Jahre alt sei, wäre er mit seinem Opa zum Angeln gegangen, seit er alt genug sei, würde er in jeder freien Minute losziehen zum Angeln.

Auch hier wieder typisch im Interview, wie bei vielen Prominenten die angeln, der immer wieder angegebene Grund:



> _Kohlbacher: Für mich ist das die pure Entspannung. So ein Handballspiel kostet viel Kraft, sowohl körperlich als auch vom Kopf her. Dann ist das Angeln genau die Auszeit, die ich brauche. Manchmal gehe ich mit Kumpels, oft genug aber auch ganz alleine, beispielsweise an die Lahn in Wetzlar. Man hört und sieht von niemandem etwas, kann den ganzen Trubel vergessen und einfach mal abschalten._



Er angelt bevorzugt auf Zander und Waller, und war auch schon mit einem 2,13 Meter - Fisch in Frankreich erfolgreich. Aber auch nach Italien würde es ihn ziehen im Angelurlaub, zusammen mit seinen Kumpels.

Ich finde es toll, wenn ausserhalb Anglermedien, gerade auch auf Sportseiten, die ja auch junge Menschen erreichen, so positiv über das praktische Angeln gesprochen und geschrieben wird.

Es ist absolut positiv zu werten, dass das praktische Angeln an sich so positiv dargestellt wird! 
Ohne jeden Verweis auf irgendein Schützergedönse wie bei so vielen Veröffentlichungen von Vereinen und Verbänden.

Gerne mehr davon!!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Franky (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Der soll jetz nich angeln, der soll die Abwehr am Kreis aufmischen Tore schmeissen!!!! :m War gestern ja kaum auszuhalten........


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

grins - immerhin noch unentschieden und vorzeitig in Hauptrunde..

Turniermannschaft!!!

Ob er jetzt wohl lieber am Angeln wär??


----------



## Franky (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Gestern wenigstens 6 Minuten lang bestimmt!!!! :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

doch noch nicht durch in EM-hauptrunde, wie ich dachte nach gestern:
http://www.t-online.de/sport/handba...land-muss-nach-slowenien-protest-zittern.html

Protest eingelegt von den Slowenen...

Wenn das also nicht hinhauen sollte mit weiter kommen, kann er wenigstens Angeln gehen und sich davon dann erholen..


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Na ja, der Protest dürfte niedergeschlagen werden. Die Bilder zeigen eindeutig eine Wurfbehinderung im Anwurfkreis. Das bedeutet nach Regel: Rote Karte ohne Bericht und ebend Siebenmeter. Dazu braucht man wahrscheinlich auch nicht langes Videogucken. Die werden wohl eher Regelkunde vertieft haben. ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

meinst also, Angeln muss noch etwas warten?


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Bestimmt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Bis 12 Uhr soll Entscheidung fallen:
Weiter EM oder endlich Angeln!!

wir werden sehen...


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*



bastido schrieb:


> Die entscheidende Frage ist ja ob die Uhr schon abgelaufen war oder nicht, dies ist anhand keines Bildes zu erkennen, bleibt spannend.




 Regelauszug:
 "    10:2 Nach einem Tor wird das Spiel mit einem Anwurf von der Mannschaft, gegen die das Tor erzielt worden ist, wiederaufgenommen (ausgenommen 9:2, Absatz 2).  10:3 Der Anwurf ist innerhalb drei Sekunden nach Anpfiff (13:1a) von der Mitte der Spielfläche aus (mit 1,5 m Toleranz nach beiden Seiten) in beliebiger Richtung auszuführen (13:1a, 15:7, Absatz 3). Der Anwurfausführende muss mindestens mit einem Fuß die Mittellinie berühren, der andere Fuß darf die Mittellinie nicht überschreiten (15:6) und der Werfer darf den Ausführungsort nicht verlassen, bis der Ball gespielt ist (13:1a, 15:7, Absatz 3; siehe auch Erläuterung 7).
Die Mitspieler des Werfers dürfen die Mittellinie nicht vor dem Anpfiff überqueren (15:6).   10:4  Beim Anwurf zu Beginn jeder Halbzeit (und eventueller Verlängerungen) müssen sich alle Spieler in der eigenen Hälfte der Spielfläche befinden.
Beim Anwurf nach einem Tor können sich die Gegenspieler des Werfers jedoch in beiden Hälften der Spielfläche aufhalten.
In beiden Fällen dürfen die Gegenspieler jedoch nicht näher als 3 m an den Anwurfausführenden herantreten (15:4, 15:9, Erläuterung 5:2b).

 "

 Da das Spiel also nach dem Slowenentor noch mal mit Anwurf fortgesetzt werden muß, ist dieser Anwurf nach Regelwerk auszuführen. Spielzeituhr ist dabei eigentlich egal, da Anwurfentscheidung/ -notwendigkeit definitiv vor dem Ende waren. Wäre dassselbe, wie z.B. bei Siebenmeterpfiff unmittelbar vor der Sirene. Auch dieser ist dann noch auszuführen und auch das regelgerecht. ;-)


----------



## Jens76 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*



bastido schrieb:


> Hat der Ball aber die Hand vor der Schlußsirene verlassen, gibt es nur Freiwurf und keinen Siebenmeter. Nur wenn der Anwurf erst nach Ablauf der Uhr erfolgte, aufgrund der Behinderung, gibt es auch Siebenmeter. Darum geht es, alles andere ist unstrittig.



Es gibt noch eine Regel, die das dann wieder kassiert:

Eine grobe Regelwidrigkeit oder Unsportlichkeit innerhalb der letzten 30 sec. des Spiels, zieht eine Rote Karte und automatisch nen 7m-Strafwurf nach sich. Völlig unabhängig vom "Tatort".

Wie immer, alles Auslegungssache. Man darf gespannt sein, aber ich geh davon aus, dass das Ergebnis bestand haben wird.

Zurück zu Lück!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Waller oder Europameister?
Was ist unseren Handballern wichtiger und warum??
:vik::vik:


----------



## gründler (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Moin

Ist zwar schon her (da gab es noch Feldhandball  ) aber als ehemaliger Oberliga Spieler ...Erst das faul,dann keine 3 m Abstand inklusive behinderung beim Wurf...alles richtig so.....ohne Partei zu ergreifen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1fgIl8DWdA

Hier nochmal zum Anschauen.

|wavey:


Ps: Franky: Werfen...nicht Schmeißen ^^


----------



## jochen68 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> was ist wichtiger: Waller oder Europameister?
> :vik::vik:



... da könnte - ohne Namen zu nennen - auch der eine oder andere Boardie was zu sagen #t


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Waller, ist doch klar, oder??


----------



## Franky (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Die werden sich noch gedulden müssen, die Waller...  Protest abgelehnt - weiter geht's!:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Ham die Bartelträger nochmal Glück gehabt ;-))


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Waller oder Europameister?
> Was ist unseren Handballern wichtiger und warum??
> :vik::vik:



Es gibt wichtigeres als Angeln nur was -:q:q#6


----------



## Franky (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Auch ein zweiter Protest wurde (m. E.) korrekterweise abgewiesen. Heute Abend hoffe ich mal gegen Mazedonien auf viele geschmi... geworfene Tore... :q

PS: Hab in meiner Jugend auch gehandballert - inkl. 1 Feldturnier. Was ne Katastrophe.... :q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

mal gucken, wenn ich Zeit hab - spielt ja ein Angler mit ;-)))


----------



## Jens76 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Finn Lemke - He's back!!!!

Heute gibt's in der Abwehr aber mal mit der groben Kelle!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Angelt der auch??


----------



## Jens76 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angelt der auch??



Nee, wird Dir nicht gefallen, aber der FISCHT ....... dem Gegner die Bälle weg! |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

grins - der war auch gut!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

knapp vorne....
http://sportal.spiegel.de/handball/handball-em/deutschland/mazedonien/2018-01-17.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

knapp hinten jetzt-  spannendes und hartes Spiel...


----------



## Ndber (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Jetzt schauts grad nicht gut aus!!!
Haut nochmal alles rein, Jungs!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

chance auf Sieg in letzter Sekunde!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

puh, unentschieden - aber weiter!!


----------



## Franky (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Da muss aber echt noch mehr Konstanz in die Truppe - vor allem im Abschluss...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

jau - sonst bleiben die beim Wallerangeln auch Schneider, wenn sie das nicht besser machen!


----------



## Franky (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

So, nu gehts los... aber mal zsammgrisse Bitteschön!! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Tschechen sollen ja die schwächste Mannschaft im Turnier haben - angeblich (haben aber die Dänen besiegt!!) ..


----------



## Franky (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Klar.. man kann sich den Gegner klein reden... aber wenn man verliert, dann gegen den Olympiasiegerbesieger...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

naja, wenn die Tschechen die schlechtesten sein sollen, ist, das, was die Deutschen abliefern aber auch noch nicht prall..

Untentschieden - und nicht unverdient von den Tschechen..


----------



## Franky (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Jo. Zu viel unnötige ballverluste bei den Bad Boys...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

aber mal 2 Tore vorn jetzt - vielleicht stabilisierts?


----------



## Franky (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Wieder Gegentor nach verdödeln...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

puuuh - und jetzt hinten liegend...


----------



## gründler (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Ja also da muss was kommen,sonst gehts bald echt auf Waller da zur Zeit Hochwasser eben auf Kuhwiesenwaller......

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

genau.. Die Kuhwiese ruft, wenn sie in der Halle versagen ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Unser Wallerangler spielt - aber noch 2 Tore hinten..


----------



## Ndber (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

JA heute bekommt der Angler viel Spielzeit.

Aber so wies im Moment aussieht hat er bald wieder genug Zeit um den Wallern nachzustellen#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

befürchte es sportlich und wünschs ihm als Angler.,..


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

nu hatter nen 7-Meter geholt


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Ausgleich


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

jetzt mal 2 Tore vor - unser Wallerangler spielt gut!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

3 Tore vor - JETZT ABER DOCH!!!


----------



## Franky (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Warum erst jetzt...?!?! Mannomann...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Und Wolff hält !!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

4 Tore vor! noch anderthalb Minuten - DAS MUSS DOCH  REICHEN!


----------



## Ndber (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> unser Wallerangler spielt gut!



...er will wohl doch noch nicht zum angeln bei dem Wetter:vik::vik:

Das ist nochmal gut gegangen heute - jetzt 4vor

aber Steigerung muss kommen


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*



Ndber schrieb:


> ...er will wohl doch noch nicht zum angeln bei dem Wetter:vik::vik:


DAS wäre natürlich möglich

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

22:19 - durch die Schlussminuten auch verdient


----------



## Franky (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Jo... die letzten Minuten waren vielversprechend. :m so kann’s weitergehen! :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Spannendes Spiel (ARD):
7:6 gegen die Dänen!!


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

8:7 durch Julius Kühn


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

9:7 durch Kai Häfner


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Halbzeit 9:8 - hätt ich gegen die Dänen NIE gedacht!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Wird torreicher - aber unser Wallerangler liegt mit seiner Mannschaft gegen Dänemark (Olympiasieger 2016!!) noch immer mit 2 Toren vor.
15:13!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

jetzt 2 Tore hinten und nur noch 4 min.. - schade..


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

23:25 durch Hans Lindberg


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

24:26 durch Patrick Wiencek


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Tor für Deutschland, 25:26 durch Rune Dahmke


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

verloren, aber bestes Spiel bisher!


----------



## Ndber (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Schade
Aber toll gespielt find ich
Jetzt wirds ganz schwer ins Halbfinale zu kommen.
Schlecht für die Waller


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

aber noch nicht chancenlos (für Halbfinale wie Waller)...


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

haben jetzt nur noch eine Mini-Chance auf den Halbfinal-Einzug. MUSS jetzt ein Sieg gegen Spanien her.


----------



## Casso (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Ganz ehrlich? Ich liebe den Handball und ich finde unsere Nationalmannschaft klasse. Was der Bundestrainer da allerdings seit Beginn der EM verzapft ist definitiv der Grund fürden bisher nicht überzeugenden Auftritt unserer Bad Boys. Ach was sehne ich mir Sigurdson oder Brand zurück. Die beiden wussten auf was es ankommt. WM- und EM-Titel belegen dies. 

Leider konnte ich nur die letzten 20 Sekunden vom Spiel sehen. War aber direkt dabei und der Herzschlag ging sofort nach oben. Dänemark ist eine harte Nuss aber die Spanier sind auch nicht ohne. Und leider, leider denke ich dass ein Einzug ins Halbfinale nicht mehr möglich ist. So wie wir derzeit spielen stecken wir die Spanier nicht in die Tasche. Klar sind wir eine Turnier-Mannschaft und haben schon ganz andere Dinge gedreht aber 2018? Ich denke eher nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Unser Wallerangler kam gerade auf N-24/WELT mit Kurzstatement zum Spiel gestern..

Auch da sympathisch!


----------



## Franky (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*



Casso schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich liebe den Handball und ich finde unsere Nationalmannschaft klasse. Was der Bundestrainer da allerdings seit Beginn der EM verzapft ist definitiv der Grund fürden bisher nicht überzeugenden Auftritt unserer Bad Boys. Ach was sehne ich mir Sigurdson oder Brand zurück. Die beiden wussten auf was es ankommt. WM- und EM-Titel belegen dies.
> 
> Leider konnte ich nur die letzten 20 Sekunden vom Spiel sehen. War aber direkt dabei und der Herzschlag ging sofort nach oben. Dänemark ist eine harte Nuss aber die Spanier sind auch nicht ohne. Und leider, leider denke ich dass ein Einzug ins Halbfinale nicht mehr möglich ist. So wie wir derzeit spielen stecken wir die Spanier nicht in die Tasche. Klar sind wir eine Turnier-Mannschaft und haben schon ganz andere Dinge gedreht aber 2018? Ich denke eher nicht.



Ich hab leider nichts sehen können, aber irgendwie kam wieder das durch, was die letzten Tage schon problematisch war - Abwehr stabil, vorne haperts...
Da wird unser Wallerangler gegen die Spanier mehr reissen müssen, wenn er nicht gleich am Ebro angeln gehen will!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

aber auch mit Sieg mit gegen Spanier sind sie ja noch nicht sicher weiter, oder?


----------



## Franky (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Nein - aus eigener Kraft geht nix. Wir müssen auf Sieg der Slowenen hoffen........ Diese sch... Unentschieden (insb. gegen Mazedonien) haben uns da das "Genick" gebrochen.


----------



## Casso (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Slowenien soll es gegen Mazedonien wohl schaffen. Spanien macht mir da mehr Sorgen. Obwohl sie ja nur Vize-Europameister sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

naja, das Spiel gegen die Dänen war so schlecht nicht, vielleicht haben sie gegen die Spanier mal etwas Glück?


----------



## Franky (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Geil - da hat mich jemand erhört! Slowenien stellt den Spaniern ein Bein, wodurch wir morgen die Chance haben, das Halbfinale zu erreichen! Wenn DAS nichts wird, haben's auch nicht verdient!


----------



## Jens76 (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*



Franky schrieb:


> Geil - da hat mich jemand erhört! Slowenien stellt den Spaniern ein Bein, wodurch wir morgen die Chance haben, das Halbfinale zu erreichen! Wenn DAS nichts wird, haben's auch nicht verdient!



Nur, wenn Mazedonien gleich nicht gewinnt!

Und ja, der Prokop is ne Kartoffel! Für den hat der DHB ne halbe Mio hingeblättert.
Das kommt halt davon, wenn so ein junger Spritzer das Rad neu erfinden will.


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Heute 20:30 Handball EM  Deutschland - Spanien
Wir freuen uns in jedem Fall auf ein hoffentlich packendes und spannendes Duell zwischen zwei großen Handball-Nationen und Dauerrivalen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Die Waller werden den deutschen die Daumen drücken ;.)))


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

:q:q Das glaube ich auch.:vik:


----------



## Ndber (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Waller werden den deutschen die Daumen drücken ;.)))



Nicht nur die Waller!!!!
Bei mir kribbelt es schon #h

Ich hoffe auf ein spannendes und für uns erfolgreiches Spiel:vik:


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Tor für Deutschland, 2:1 durch Patrick Wiencek


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

läuft bis jetzt..


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Hoffentlich bleibt es auch so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

schon vorbei liegen unentschieden..

wird wieder knappe Kiste :-(


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Tor für Deutschland, 6:6 durch Patrick Groetzki


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Tor für Deutschland, 10:10 durch Philipp Weber


----------



## Jens76 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Mit dem, was die verblasen, kannste nochmal ein ganzes Spiel gewinnen! #q


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Es war in der ersten Halbzeit das erwartet packende und enge Duell zwischen den Rivalen! Gerade in der Defensive schenkten sich die Teams nichts und entblößten wenig Lücken. So musste sich jeder Treffer hart erarbeitet werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

ich glaube, die Waller müssen sich langsam Sorgen machen


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich glaube, die Waller müssen sich langsam Sorgen machen



#6#6#6:q


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Tor für Spanien, 15:17 durch Ferran Solé


----------



## Jens76 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Da hat wohl jemand den Harz gegen Schmierseife ausgetauscht!
Is ja unfassbar auf dem Niveau.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Waller kriegen Angst--
15 - 20...


----------



## Ndber (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Jetzt gehts dahin#q


Aber nicht aufgeben #6


----------



## hanzz (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Waller kriegen Angst--
> 15 - 20...


Nach dem Spiel wird wohl eher demütig auf Grundeln gestippt.


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Tor für Spanien, 15:20 durch Eduardo Gurbindo


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Tor für Spanien, 15:22 durch Raúl Entrerríos 
 Wahnsinn, wie konfus die deutsche Truppe aktuell agiert.


----------



## Jens76 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Ich hab ja das ganze Turnier über gehofft, das der Prokop irgendwann mal ein Snickers isst und wieder zu Dagur Sigurdson wird!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

jo, das wars wohl..


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

27:31 Deutschland verabschiedet sich vom Traum der Titelverteidigung und unterliegt im entscheidenden Hauptrunden spiel dem Team, welches man vor zwei Jahren im Finale noch deklassieren konnte. Heute sah die Geschichte komplett gegenteilig aus. Bis zum 15:15 war alles in Ordnung, doch zehn Minuten später stand das DHB-Team beim Stand vom 15:23 plötzlich vor dem Aus


----------



## Nevisthebrave (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

10 min deutsches Kreisklassenhandballniwo wurden spanisch bitterböse bestraft.
hach mensch. schade!  aber geht so in Ordnung.
Glückwunsch geht nach hinter die pührenäen


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Nationalmannschafts-Handballer angelt: Mein Rekord-Fisch war 2,13 Meter*

Ab morgen ist  Waller Angeln angesagt.


----------

